# Style Warriors in Belgium



## Macomize (Jun 3, 2009)

Just wanted to let all the Belgian chicas know that I called MAC Antwerp and they told me the Style Warriors will be there on June 6th!!
Finally!!


----------



## Jishin (Jun 3, 2009)

Woah thats some great news!
Thanks hun


----------



## bartp (Jun 4, 2009)

great news  now we can start calling for Naked Honey ))


----------

